# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  kako odviknuti od uspavljivanja na sisi

## Vrijeska

Ja cijelo vrijeme idem linijom manjeg otpora i nisam se trudila nešto drugo poduzimati (jesam li trebala uopće?) - tijekom dana uspavljujem bebu dojenjem. Kada vidim da joj se spava (dva-tri puta dnevno), mi u sobu, sisu u usta i dijete zaspe. Hoće zaspati još u kolicima u šetnji i kada se ljulja na rukama (ovo uglavnom tata ponekad radi).

Znam da se može štošta promijeniti za mjesec, dva ili tri, ali kako će se uspavljivati kada krenem na posao?!?
Sumnjam da će ju stara baka (koja inače stalno govori:"Eh, da ima dudu ..." -- da, dude rješavaju probleme cijeloga ovoga svijeta) ili dadilja nosati na rukama i ljuljati, a još manje dojiti  :Laughing:  

Uspavljujete li vi sa sisom i kako ste to riješile pri povratku na posao?

(Na posao se vraćam u 6. mjesecu, znači imam nekim 5 mjeseci da iskušam nešto drugo.)

Hvala

----------


## frkica

Vrijeska, to je i mene mučilo. Kako sam Enu isključivo dojila (nije htjela ni flašicu ni dudu), samo sam je ja mogla uspavati. Baka ju je mogla uspavati jedino u kolicima ili u autu. Drugi način NIJE postojao. No, ja sam od 2. 11. počela raditi.Prije toga smo 2 tjedna, nosila sam Enu kod bake kad je trebala zaspati par puta, da ona nađe neki drugi način i nećeš vjerovati! Baka samo kaže "a gdje je Enin krevetić", malo zanjiše i mala zaspi. :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
A ja - dovoljno je da je primem na ruke i velim nuna-nana, počne plakati i traži cicu. 
I eto, na kraju, mala je točno naučila, kad je baka uspavljuje ona to radi na takav način, a kad je mama uspavljuje, to je isključivo cica. Eto, ona sad ima 14,5 mjeseci i tako funkcioniramo.

----------


## LedinaMama

Kod mene je kao kod frkice.

----------


## MamaAna

Nemoj se živcirati ako ti ne uspije odvikavanje- ne sjećam se točno dana, ali je Grga imao puno preko godinu kad je pristao na čitanje umjesto cice prije spavanja.
Siterici i bakama je uvijek zaspao bez nekog njihovog posebnog angažmana.

----------


## zrinka

kad sam ja tu dok je bio tako mali uvijek je zaspao na siki, kad sam krenula raditi zaspao bi bez sike i bez problema  ......
nisam ga od toga odvikavala, jer meni nije smetalo a on je znao kad nema mame a ide spavati nema ni sike....
ne znam sta bi ti rekla, meni je dojenje odkada sam pocela raditi bilo jos i vaznije, jer su to ostali trenutci njeznosti jako bitni jer tih 8 sati koje nisam s njima, jako ga se uzelim  :Smile:

----------


## renata

ja sam laru uvijek mogla uspavati samo dojenjem 
muz je mogao ljuljanjem
u jaslicama bi se sama spremila u krevet i zaspala

i svi smo uvijek time bili zadovoljni  :Smile: 

jedino nas je mucilo vrijeme uspavljivanja, bilo je dana kad ju navecer nitko nikako nije mogao uspavati, znala je zezati sat vremena i vise. ovisno o tome koliko se po danu naspavala i sto je radila. ono, starije dvije kceri vec spavaju, a lara dubi na glavi :D

----------


## Mamita

joj mene muči isti problem kao i Vrijesku ali ja se vraćam na posao za dva mjeseca pa sam u totalnoj panici. samo se sikom da uspavati. tješe me malo vaši postovi   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nika

Ja idem na posao slijedeći mjesec i naravno ad je kod mene ista situacija što se spavanja tiće.
Ja ga uvijek uspavljujem na sisi. Po danu ga relativno brzo uspavam i to samo dojeći. Uspavljivanje na večer je drugačije naravno uz dojenje tu je i nunanje što mene što MM-a - plus pjevanje (kukunke). :D

Kako će ga baka čuvati došla je malo na adaptaciju. 
I za sada je sa spavanjem super, po danu ga malo (par minuta) ununa i Ben spava. Čak ga je jučer navečer uspavala za par minuta.  :Smile:  

Znaju oni vrlo dobro od koga mogu dobiti ciku a od koga ne.
Ja sam se brinula oko dojenja no vidim da će to super funkcionirati.
Dojimo i dalje jako puno i uživamo u ovim zadnjim danima prije mog odlaska na posao.

----------


## Arijana

Moja cura je bila totalni ovisnik o ciki i inače, a kamoli kad je trebalo zaspati. Kad je imala 9 mj. MM i ja smo išli na jednu svadbu, a pošto je MM bio kum morali smo ostati malo duže, nego što bi možda inače. Nju sam ostavila kod moje mame i kad sam došla doma u 4 sata ujutro, rekla mi je da je zaspala prije par minuta, a dotad je sva veselo cvrkutala i igrala se 
Jedno veče me bolio zub nepodnošljivo i morala sam popiti Caffetin, tako da dojenje nije dolazilo u obzir, pa sam je nosila. To je bila strava od plača, vrištanja, da bi na kraju zaspala na mom ramenu cokčući kao da sisa. Grozno!!!
Stvarno sam imala dojam da je neću doživotno skinuti s cike, ali eto uspjelo nam je i to bez imalo muke. Doduše tek s 20 mj. 
Kad je tražila ciku rekla sam joj da je malo kiselo i bljakavo mamino mlijeko, pa je nastavila skakati po krevetu. Nisam joj spominjala spavanje, ali smo prigušili svjetla i ja sam se pravila kao da spavam. Ona je tako pričala 1h sama sa sobom i konačno zaspala, valjda od dosade. I od tada kad god bi tražila ciku prije spavanja,(nekih tjedan-dva) ja bi rekla da je bljak, ona bi se smijala i legla, zagrlila me oko vrata i tako bi se mazili i pričali dok bi zaspala.
Baš to mi je bilo tako slatko.

----------


## †marival

Luka do svog 17 mjeseca nije niti jednom zaspao bez cike. Ja sam tada krenula na posao i kada se bližilo vrijeme njegovog spavanja ja sam naravno nervozno zivkala doma i bila u 100 muka kako će on zaspati baki. Svi pokušaji 3 mjesečnog pokušavanja da ga uspavam bez cike nije uspjelo.
Međutim baka me oko 13:30 nazvala i rekla - Luka spava - prije 15 minuta me primio za ruku odveo u svoju sobu, pokazao na kimbač i ja sam ga stavila malo ga pomazila, rekla i medo aja i on je zaspao.
Ja nisam mogla vjerovati .... i to je trajalo sve dok ja nisam ponovo više bila doma nego na poslu. Par puta je tražio ciku, ali više puta nije. Nikada nije imao ni bočicu ni varalicu.
Sada samo legnem uz njega ( meni neće u kimbać) čitamo priče, ljubimo se, mazimo grlimo i Luki zaspi.
A mislila sam da do škole neće spavati bez cike   :Laughing:  
Ali smo mi sada u fazi kada neće zaspati bez mene - tati jedva uz moje instrukcije kako se uspavljujemo - a baki radi šou .... tako da na kraju klone negdje uz igranje, ili na podu ili za stolom 




nadam se da će i ta faza proći kao što je prošla i ona sa cikom .... već će nam on sam pokazati kaj hoće i kako hoće   :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka

ja ga nakon sisanja često uspijem spustiti u kindač i on malo priča sam sa sobom i uspava se  :D  inače moj tata ga maherski udpava  u onoj stolici koja se može ljuljuškat, a u zadnje vrijeme mu je fora kad mu dajem sab simplex zaspat s dudom u ustima koju mu dam da pokupim većinu koja je ostala na žlici i oko usta. ja ga taman mislim nahraniti a on...snom pravednika   :Laughing:

----------


## litala

ja cu kratko, da ne ponavljam :D

kad sam ja doma - nisam uopce toliko bitna ni ja - samo da je cica tu  :Wink:  :Laughing: 

a kad me nema (a to su nazalost, 5 veceri u tjednu  :Sad: ), zaspe s tatom na kaucu (rijedje nosajuci se po kuci...)

rijetko kad je kod none, zaspe joj u krilu (ona ga ne moze nosat)

u vrticu zaspe, kako kad, ali zaspe  :Wink: :D

----------


## kloklo

Super je fotka, Marival  :D

----------


## Lutonjica

zara ima tek 5 mjeseci, meni hoće zaspati samo na cici, tati ako ju njiše i nosi, ali je jednom bila kod mojih staraca navečer bez nas, i moj tata ju je samo nakon hranjenja polegao na krevet i ona je u 5 minuta zaspala, bez ikakvog plača ili nošenja... znaju klinci šta od koga mogu dobiti   :Smile:

----------


## Vrijeska

Hvala!
Utješno iako mi sada sve to zvuči nevjerojatno!
Baš me zanima kako će to sve ispasti.

----------


## branka1

Kod mene isti problem. Uskoro bih povremeno u popodnevnim satima trebala ići na neka predavanja pa će Leu čuvati moja mama i već sam planirala kako ću je prije odlaska oko 15 sati ja uspavati pa će do navečer dok se vratim izdržati bez spavanja. A i inače sam mislila da to nije dobra navika jer je nitko drugi neće moći uspavati i kako bi to trebalo riješiti do godine dana.   I tako jučer prije podne dođe moja mama pričuvati  Leu dok ja odem do frizera. Namjeravala sam se vratiti do njenog spavanja. Nakon nekog vremena zovem doma da vidim kak se snalaze, a mama kaže da Lea spava.  :shock:     Kad je počela malo cendrati, mama ju je počela nositi  i to uspravno da gleda prema naprijed i pjevati joj i kaže da se odjednom samo opustila, ispala joj igračka iz ruke i zaspala. I ja mislim da oni znaju što od koga mogu dobiti pa kad je mama tamo traže sisu jer znaju da je mogu dobiti, a kad nema mame  nema ni sise pa im ne preostaje ništa drugo nego zaspati.  Bila sam vesela cijeli dan.

----------


## mayah79

Iz iskustva mogu reci da uspavljivanje nije problem kad ih neko drugi cuva. Ja sam pocela raditi kad su malcu bila samo 3,5 mjeseca i panika me je hvatala od cuvanja, uspavljivanja i ostalog. Medjutim, on je bio, a i danas je pravi andjeo kad je uspavljivanje u pitanju i uvijek zaspe na rukama uz uspavanku ili pricicu. Kod mene to ne pali, meni zaspe samo na dojci, a baki i tetki na rukama.

----------


## †marival

:D  hvala kloklo

----------


## ttiinnaa

Moj je malac tek mjesec pa mozda se još da popravit. Naime danas sam poslušala savjet prijateljice i nakon što je pocicao (aktivno) ja ga digla da se podrigne i nakon toga stavila u bimbač. On je naravno plakio jer sam ga inače oped morala stavljati na siku al ne da papa nego da zaspe. Međutim ovaj put sam ga ostavila, malo je plakao pa presto, pa mu dala dudu pa ju je bacio, pa oped plako, al i presto i zaspo nakon sve skupa 5 minuta.

----------


## larmama

I kod nas je spavanje = sisanje. Kad je krenula u jaslice, najprije ju je teta morala uspavati na rukama, zatim je bilo dovoljno samo sjedenje pored. A doma je još uvijek dojenje ili nošenje. Nema šanse da sama zaspi ležeći. A najnevjerojatnije mi je da u jaslicama kad se probudi leži ili sjedi i čeka da joj teta kaže da se može dići   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## †marival

eto .... i ova gore spomenita faza je prošla sama od sebe .... već 5 dana popne se sam u kimbać .... izbaci sve medeke, zečeke, patkice ( koje bedasta mama misli da mu trebaju )popije malo vode ...  meni kaže TU EGI ... znači na krevet uz kimbać ... malo popričamo, ili čitamo priču i kada pitam hoćemo ugasiti svijetlo klimne glavicom i kaže PU I GA ( PUSA I GASI   :Laughing:  ) .... i za 5 minuta utone u blaženi san

----------

